# Darkroom n00b



## yashica4life (Apr 7, 2004)

I've been into photography for about a year now, and Im startign to get serious about it. I would really like to learn how to develope my own film. Is it really expensive to setup? and What kind of stuff will I need? I know I need an enlarger and chemicals, but I dont know what kinds of chemicals and where to get them. I will be starting with black and white photos at first because I have heard that it is easier. Eventually I will be developing colours. And also is it even worth learning how to develop your own film with digital getting so popular?

I hope some one can help me out   

Thanks,
Jared


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 7, 2004)

yashica4life said:
			
		

> I've been into photography for about a year now, and Im startign to get serious about it. I would really like to learn how to develope my own film. Is it really expensive to setup? and What kind of stuff will I need? I know I need an enlarger and chemicals, but I dont know what kinds of chemicals and where to get them. I will be starting with black and white photos at first because I have heard that it is easier. Eventually I will be developing colours. And also is it even worth learning how to develop your own film with digital getting so popular?
> 
> I hope some one can help me out
> 
> ...



Jared, you can find all the needed chemicals for developing Black and White at any respectable camera store.  There are many on the Internet as well.

Black and White processing seems easier than color but making the right exposure and doing the right development/printing is an art.  Don't shy away from learning it, despite failures.  I've had many and continue having them but I never quit.

Someone said that Black and White photography is to Color photography what poetry is to prose.

Learn both of them and eventually you will excel in one. Or both!

I also think that knowing analog (regular) photography rules and formulas for exposure/processing/printing can only help you be a better digital photographer.

Good luck!


----------



## oriecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Absolutely it is worth learning!  It's a completely different process and way of creating the art.  And it is very rewarding.

I have never processed color, nor do I intend to, so I can't really say anything about that.  I think home color processing is pretty uncommon due to it's intricateness, but I could be wrong about that...

But for 35mm b/w film processing you would need:
a tank and reel
scissors
bottle opener or cassette opener
a place with_ *no* _light to load the film, or a loading bag
water
thermometer
developer
stop bath (altho water alone can be used)
fixer
hypo-clear (again optional, but recommended to cut down on wash time)
photoflo or other washing aid (again optional, but helps to cut down on water spots)
timer

for printing you would need:
enlarger
timer
easel
trays for chemicals (again developer, stop, fixer)
printer washer or another tray to wash in
tongs or gloves
safelight

There's lots of other stuff that is good to have, but not entirely necessary, such as
grain focuser
filters
light box
papercutter

You'll also need dark bottles to store chemicals in, graduates for measuring... I am sure I am forgetting a lot of stuff


----------



## yashica4life (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks for all the info. That sounds really expensive and complicated. I think I need someone to physically show me how to do it, or else I have a feeling there will be MANY wasted rolls of precious film...
Thanks again


----------



## oriecat (Apr 8, 2004)

You should try taking a darkroom class at a community college or rental darkroom or something first, to learn the basics.


----------



## yashica4life (Apr 8, 2004)

Thats an excellent plan...I dunno if the college here has anything like that tho...My highschool has a darkroom, but they don't use it anymore because the techer says his 500$ kodak digital is better than any film  :roll: (he's an idiot   )


----------



## ksmattfish (Apr 8, 2004)

yashica4life said:
			
		

> I think I need someone to physically show me how to do it, or else I have a feeling there will be MANY wasted rolls of precious film...
> Thanks again



1000's of home developed rolls later and i'm still amazed when I pull the film out of the dev tank and there are pictures on it.  While there is definately some finesse to be learned, it's really very easy to develop your own film.  Just follow Kodak or Ilford's developing instructions.  About the only thing that can go wrong is if you use the chems out of order.


----------



## Bruno (May 6, 2004)

These are all excellent idea.  I am also trying to get my own darkroom together so this is all very helpful.  Even though this isn't my topic, thanks everyone for the info.


----------



## oriecat (May 6, 2004)

Welcome to our Darkroom world, Bruno.  I found [ame=http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/0240802608/qid=1083871731/sr=1-1/ref=sr_1_1/002-8427413-2280867?v=glance&s=books]this book[/ame] really helpful when I was pulling my darkroom together.  I got a previous edition at the bookstore for like 10 bucks, it was still good, even if referring to older equipment...

I love your avatar, it makes me smile.  Is that Hertzfeld?


----------

